# NiGiNX + PHP-FPM doesn't execute SOME php file



## iltizio (Jun 7, 2014)

I have installed NiGiNX, PHP5.5, extensions and PHP-FPM. I made some php file but it doesn't execute: it open in browser without error, neither in log files but there are only a white page. 
The strange thing is that the Xenforo board work fine in others directory and `<?php phpinfo(); ?>` work also in the same directory of my file.

The permission of the directory are 755 www:www

I've tried to reboot, restart FPM and niginx, and also reintall NiGiNX, PHP and extensions and PHP-FPM.


----------



## storvi_net (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't see any chances to help you without the configuration files of nginx and php.

Regards
Markus


----------



## iltizio (Jun 7, 2014)

niginx.confg
http://pastebin.com/J7zi8AZc
PHP file:
http://pastebin.com/c0mnMH8N


----------



## storvi_net (Jun 7, 2014)

What is about the php-fpm-Configuration?

I think the "servername" must have the value of your domain (or is this just for tests?)
Regards
Markus


----------



## iltizio (Jun 7, 2014)

It's only a server test without domain.

This is php-fpm.conf
http://pastebin.com/mVBcm1Ee


----------



## iltizio (Jun 8, 2014)

*SOLVED*

*SOLVED*
I find the problem: in php.ini display_errors was set to "off" and the php page result white.
 :beergrin


----------

